# Roue multicolor qui tourne...et ne s'arrete pas



## morgann (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, C'est mon premier Mac (MBA 11') acheté début décembre et je commence a m'arracher les cheveux depuis quelques jours.

La roue se met a tourner trop souvent  et quand elle commence, elle ne s'arrête jamais, le seul moyen a ma connaissance est de forcer le rebbot avec le bouton on/off !! c'est vraiment pénible, heureusement que le MBA démarre vite !!

je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi elle se met a tourner a n'importe quelle moment ,  c'est vraiement aléatoire, et je ne pense pas que ce soit une question de ressource car parfois elle tourne juste en surfant sur le web !!

Que faire ?

(sachant que j'ai deja supprimer tous les logiciels installés depuis l'acquisition sauf Onyx)

Merci de votre aide


----------



## vladimir (2 Janvier 2011)

A ta place, je formaterais le SSD et je réinstallerais le système.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2011)

morgann a dit:


> le seul moyen a ma connaissance est de forcer le rebbot avec le bouton on/off !!


Clic droit sur l'icône du programme "planté", choisir "forcer à quitter". Si ce texte n'apparait pas, c'est que l'application n'est pas vraiment plantée (mais tu peux forcer l'affichage de "forcer à quitter" en appuyant sur la touche alt).



morgann a dit:


> (sachant que j'ai deja supprimer tous les logiciels installés depuis l'acquisition sauf Onyx)


Tu as supprimé des logiciels installés par Apple ? 
Va voir dans le Moniteur d'activité, onglet processeur, pour voir s'il n'y a pas qch qui consomme toute ta ressource processeur


----------



## morgann (2 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Clic droit sur l'icône du programme "planté", choisir "forcer à quitter". Si ce texte n'apparait pas, c'est que l'application n'est pas vraiment plantée (mais tu peux forcer l'affichage de "forcer à quitter" en appuyant sur la touche alt).
> 
> Lorsque la roue tourne, rien est possible, ni click droit ni CTRL+ALT+ESC
> 
> ...



Non tous les log desinstallés sont ceux que j'avais mis (firefox, openoffice, msn...) j'ai tous virés et rien n'a changé.

A priori pas de sur-consommation, mais malheureusement je ne peux pas tester au moment du plantage puisque rien ne réagit !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------




vladimir a dit:


> A ta place, je formaterais le SSD et je réinstallerais le système.



merci de m'avoir répondu rapidement 

si c'est la seule methode..............

je debute sur Mac, est ce compliqué de formater le SSD ? il n'y aura pas de probleme de drivers...??en meme temps j'ai le MBA depuis 1 mois et je n'ai quasiment rien dessus


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2011)

morgann a dit:


> Non tous les log desinstallés sont ceux que j'avais mis (firefox, openoffice, msn...) j'ai tous virés et rien n'a changé.


A savoir si tu les as "bien" désinstallés Mais je ne pense pas que le pb vienne de là



morgann a dit:


> A priori pas de sur-consommation, mais malheureusement je ne peux pas tester au moment du plantage puisque rien ne réagit !!



Quand tu dis plantage, c'est tout l'ordi qui est planté, ou juste une application ?
Si ca n'est qu'une application, alors tu peux lancer le Moniteur d'activité; si c'est tout l'ordi, c'est autre chose


----------



## morgann (2 Janvier 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> A savoir si tu les as "bien" désinstallés Mais je ne pense pas que le pb vienne de là
> 
> j'ai regardé la manip sur le net, j'ai vu qu'il fallait simplement glisser l'icone dans la corbeille, mais je suis du mm avis que toi, je ne pense pas que ce soit lié à ca
> 
> ...




C'est tout l'ordi...et oui !!! c'est plus embêtant !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Oué moi je pense que le formaterais et réinstallerais tout car il doit avoir un problème au niveau de l'OS


----------



## Sly54 (2 Janvier 2011)

morgann a dit:


> C'est tout l'ordi...et oui !!! c'est plus embêtant !


L'application Console devrait pouvoir te donner des renseignements utiles; peut être le crash reporter

Reformater n'aidera que si c'est un pb système dû à une "boulette" de morgann; mais si c'est un pb matériel, alors ca sera du temps perdu.


----------



## vladimir (2 Janvier 2011)

Y a bien un risque qu'il perde son temps mais en attendant, un dimanche y a pas beaucoup d'autres possibilités que celle-là.

Pour formater, tu branches la clé USB, tu vas dans préférences système/démarrage, tu chois de redémarrer sur la clé USB. Une fois redémarrer depuis la clé USB, tu vas dans outils/utilitaire de disque, tu choisis ton SSD, tu rentres un nom de volume, dans sécurité tu choisis la mise à zéro des données. 

Une fois fini, tu installes un système tout propre.


----------



## surfman06 (2 Janvier 2011)

Avant de formater, faire un petit nettoyage avec l"application Onyx.
Démarrer sur la clef usb et réparer le disque dur ainsi que les permissions.
Autre solution vires les préférences des applications de ton compte utilisateur en ayant fait une sauvegarde sur le bureau et reboot, elle se récrée au boot, tu n'auras pas grand chose à refaire, sinon qu'a recréer les préférences des applications dont tu veux un paramétrage spécial
Et comme dit plus haut console devrait aidé à trouver le fautif. 
Le formatage du disque est une méthode extrême, on est plus dans le côté obscur (windows)
Si à chaque problème que tu rencontres, tu reformates, c'est du grand n'importe quoi et t'avanceras pas d'un pouce avec mac osx. 
La roue peut tourner si le disque est saturé et mac osx s'aphixie de lui même. un minimum de 15% d'espace libre est conseillé, de plus avec la nouvelle fonction d'hibernation de la veille, il ne faut pas oublié que tout est enregistré pour repartir plus vite.


----------

